# Erweiterung planen



## benmao (1. Jan. 2013)

Hallo,

Ich lese nun schon seit einigen Wochen in diesem Forum mit. Ich bin überrascht wie tiefgehend das Thema behandelt wird und wie lange manche Threads leben. 
Nun kurz zu mir: Wir haben vor 2 Jahren unser Haus in Landshut bezogen.  Wegen Kleinkindern haben wir nur einen kleinen Teich angelegt. Siehe Bild. Unsere kleinste wird diese Woche gerade mal ein Jahr. Ich denke aber jetzt bereits an eine Erweiterung, wobei ich wahrscheinlich aber noch drei bis vier Jahre warte bis das Kind älter ist. Hängt aber auch davon ab, wie gefährlich das Ergebnis der Vorplanung sein wird, vor allem wie tief und steil. 

Vor 25 Jahren hatte ich mal einen Gartenteich im Garten meiner Eltern angelegt.  Der war drei Meter von einer inzwischen 50jährigen Buche entfernt.  Nach 15 Jahren war Schluss mit dem Teich weil die Folie von den Wurzeln durchwachsen war.  Die Blätter waren übrigens nie ein Problem. 

Die angedachte Erweiterung soll nach vorne bis zur Terasse gehen. Der Wasserfall hinten rechts im Bild soll bestehen bleiben.  Nach Links wird der Platz von einer noch jungen Robinie begrenzt, die unmittelbar vor dem Trampolin steht. Von der Terasse rechts sind es sechs Meter bis zum Baum. Vier Meter vor der Robinie,  hinter dem Trampolin,  steht noch ein __ Ginkgo. 
Beide Bäume sollen bestehen bleiben.  Zwischen den Bäumen könnte man noch zwei bis drei Meter dazunehmen,  aber nach links ist die Blattfallrichtung, nach Osten. 

Ich habe nun ein paar Fragen.  Würde mich freuen wenn jemand die eine oder andere kommentieren oder beantworten könnte.  

* Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einer Robinie in Teichnähe (Wurzeln, Giftigkeit)?

* Wenn ich an der Terasse steil und tief runter gehe, rutscht vielleicht die Erde beim graben ab? 

* Das Regenwasser des Süddaches wird im Rasen versickert. Darf es in den Teich? 

Grüsse aus Landshut, 
Ernie.


----------



## benmao (1. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Erweiterung planen*

Das mit den Bildern hatte von meinem Handy aus nicht geklappt. 

Hier der nicht naturnahe kleine Teich:

Sowie die maximal mögliche Erweiterungsfläche.


----------



## HAnniGAP (1. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Erweiterung planen*

Erstmal ein herzliches :Willkommen2


----------



## Zacky (1. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Erweiterung planen*

Hallo und Herzlich Willkommen...



benmao schrieb:


> Ich habe nun ein paar Fragen.
> * Wenn ich an der Terasse steil und tief runter gehe, rutscht vielleicht die Erde beim graben ab?
> 
> * Das Regenwasser des Süddaches wird im Rasen versickert. Darf es in den Teich?



Die Erde kann nachrutschen. Hängt aber auch davon ab, was du für einen Boden hast. Hast du einen Lehmboden, wird es sicherlich durchaus zu schaffen sein, dass nichts nachgibt und ins Rutschen gerät. Es ist aus meiner Sicht eh' dann empfehlenswert, die Steilwand an der Terrasse dann hoch zu mauern oder mit einer Betonschalung zu versehen.

Das Regenwasser kann sicherlich in den Teich, jedoch würde der Teich dann auch regelmäßig überlaufen. Also ist ein Überlauf oder eine Versickerungsmöglichkeit nach den Durchfluss im Teich ratsam.

Man sollte jedoch beachten, dass dann auch sämtlicher Schmutz und auch reichlich Nährstoffe für Algen (Blütenstaub etc.) vom Dach im Teich landet. Hier wäre ein Schmutzsieb / Schmutzabsorber im Fallrohr auch eine Möglichkeit, wird aber den ganz feinen Schmutz nicht davon abhalten. Sind Fische im Teich geplant, würde ich das Regenwasser vom Dach lieber nicht einleiten.


----------



## benmao (1. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Erweiterung planen*

Hallo Zacky,



Zacky schrieb:


> Die Erde kann nachrutschen. Hängt aber auch davon ab, was du für einen Boden hast. Hast du einen Lehmboden, wird es sicherlich durchaus zu schaffen sein, dass nichts nachgibt und ins Rutschen gerät. Es ist aus meiner Sicht eh' dann empfehlenswert, die Steilwand an der Terrasse dann hoch zu mauern oder mit einer Betonschalung zu versehen.



Mit Beton verstärken würde ich nachher auf jeden Fall. 30 bis 40 cm sind Schotter, weiter unten ist eine schwarze Erde, die relativ weich ist aber sich zu einem Ball formen lässt (Humus + Lehm?), in 110 cm kommt dann Schotter. Bein Graben zum Beispiel für die Rhizomsperre für den Bambus im Hintergrund ist wenig weggebrochen, aber:  

Da die Betonplatten für die Terassenumrandung 20 cm tief sind und mit ca. 10 cm  Beton mit 45 ° angehäufelt eingemauert wurden, ist es eh schwierig, eine senrechte Wand direkt von der Terasse weg zu machen, wie man es bei vielen Teichbeipielen in diesem Forum sieht. 
Ich würde dann eher 30 cm oder so von der Terasse mit wenig Gefälle weggehen, eine Uferzone mit Steinen machen und dann relativ schnell auf die Endtiefe abfallen. 

Ich lasse mal die Beiträge in diesem Forum auf mich einwirken, bevor ich entgültig plane.

Momentan schwebt mir folgendes vor:


----------



## Zacky (1. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Erweiterung planen*

Das Bild sieht sehr vielversprechend aus, geniale Zeichnung. Das wird bestimmt sehr schön.


----------



## Joerg (1. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Erweiterung planen*

Hallo Ernie,
erst mal ein herzliches Willkommen hier bei den Teichverrückten.
:Willkommen2

Das Bild was du da "gebastelt" hast sieht toll aus. 

Ich persönlich würde etwas von der Terasse weggehen aber dann steil mit einer Mauer runter.
Den Übergangsbereich kann man gut mit Kies oder was anderem optisch ansprechend gestalten.

Die anderen Seiten sollten dann eine größere Pflanzenzone 5-20-40cm tief erhalten.
Damit der Teich ordentlich läuft, benötigt es eine große Menge an Pflanzen.
Dies sieht auch als Hintergrund schön aus.


----------



## muh.gp (1. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Erweiterung planen*

Hi und Willkommen!

Ich finde die Idee auch sehr schön. Habe auch einen Teich direkt an der Terrasse und habe mich für einen direkten Übergang entschieden. Die Seitenwände gehen rundum steil nach unten. In der Länge hat mein Teich dann Stufen mit 40, 70 und 100 cm. Hat auch was...

Bin auf Deine weiteren Überlegungen gespannt...

Viel Spaß im Forum und Grüße,

Holger


----------



## Moonlight (2. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Erweiterung planen*

Hey Ernie,

herzlich Willkommen 

Also wenn Du den Teich so wie auf Deinem Bild machst, Klasse ... sieht geil aus 

Allerdings würde ich die Rhizomsperre für den Bambus vorher erneuern. Nicht das der Dir dann in paar Jahren den Teich kaputt macht.

Und, warum noch paar Jahre warten? Wenn das Kind mit einem Teich aufwächst, dann minimiert sich die Gefahr bei entsprechender Aufklärung und Erziehung. 
Mach einen Zaun drum rum bis ein gewisses Verständnis da ist und gut ist.

Davon abgesehen ... ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Du mit Deiner Planung im Kopf, noch 3 oder 4Jahre die Finger still halten kannst  ... wenn einen der Teichvirus erfasst hat, dann muß man dem Drang einfach nachgeben und buddeln ... wetten 

Mandy


----------



## benmao (3. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Erweiterung planen*

Falls es jemanden interessiert: Das Bild war gar nicht so schwierig zu machen:

Foto gemacht, mit "Gimp 2" geöffnet (Gimp kostet nichts). In google z.B. Bild von Baum Robinie gesucht, in Zwischenablage kopiert und dann im Gimp unter Datei/Erstellen/Aus Zwischenanlage als neues Fenste geöffnet. Werkzeug "Klonen" ausgewählt und in dem Vorlagenbild aus dem Internet mit CTRL und Maustaste reingeklickt. Im ersten Bild (Foto) wird dann mit der Maus gemalt, wobei die Bildteile von der Stelle reingemalt werden, wo man mit CTRL + Maustaste im anderen Bild hingeklickt hatte.


----------



## benmao (3. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Erweiterung planen*



Joerg schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde etwas von der Terasse weggehen aber dann steil mit einer Mauer runter.
> Den Übergangsbereich kann man gut mit Kies oder was anderem optisch ansprechend gestalten.
> .



Ja. Ich würde die selben grünlichen Steine wie im alten Teich nehmen.




Joerg schrieb:


> Die anderen Seiten sollten dann eine größere Pflanzenzone 5-20-40cm tief erhalten.
> Damit der Teich ordentlich läuft, benötigt es eine große Menge an Pflanzen.
> Dies sieht auch als Hintergrund schön aus.



Ich finde auch, dass die Pflanzen möglichst hinten und links zwischen den Bäumen plaziert sein sollten. Ansonst will ich möglichst viel Wasserfläche haben, wie es dem chinesischen Stil entspricht, d.h.  in der Mitte Seerosen und sonst möglichst wenig Pflanzen aus dem Wasser herausragend.


----------



## benmao (3. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Erweiterung planen*

Hallo Holger, 



muh.gp schrieb:


> Ich finde die Idee auch sehr schön. Habe auch einen Teich direkt an der Terrasse und habe mich für einen direkten Übergang entschieden. Die Seitenwände gehen rundum steil nach unten. In der Länge hat mein Teich dann Stufen mit 40, 70 und 100 cm. Hat auch was...



Ja, Dein Teich gefällt mir sehr gut.  Dieser moderne Stil ist optimal, wenn der Teich in die Terasse integriert ist - so wie bei Dir. Ich bin auch schon auf Deine angekündigte Erweiterung neugierig.


----------



## benmao (3. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Erweiterung planen*

Hallo Mandi,



Moonlight schrieb:


> Allerdings würde ich die Rhizomsperre für den Bambus vorher erneuern. Nicht das der Dir dann in paar Jahren den Teich kaputt macht.



Den Bambus hatte ich erst vor weniger als 2 Jahren gepflanzt. Es handelt sich wahrscheinlich um Phyllostachys bissetii und Phyllostachys aureus. Da habe ich bereits 6 m hohe Pflanzen bei einem Arbeitskollegen ausgraben dürfen, der allerdings keine Rhizomsperre hat.
  Der wohnt aber ziemlich auf dem Land mit runderhum nur Feldern, da ist es vielleicht nicht so schlimm. Ich jedenfalls hatte mir nachdem ich die Rhizome gesehen habe eine spezielle Rhihzomsperre für Bambus aus PE mit 2 mm Stärke und 80 cm Höhe besorgt...



Moonlight schrieb:


> Und, warum noch paar Jahre warten? Wenn das Kind mit einem Teich aufwächst, dann minimiert sich die Gefahr bei entsprechender Aufklärung und Erziehung.
> Mach einen Zaun drum rum bis ein gewisses Verständnis da ist und gut ist.



Ja, da muss ich noch mit meiner Frau reden. 



Moonlight schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen ... ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Du mit Deiner Planung im Kopf, noch 3 oder 4Jahre die Finger still halten kannst  ... wenn einen der Teichvirus erfasst hat, dann muß man dem Drang einfach nachgeben und buddeln ... wetten



Ja, stimmt. Ich weiss nicht, ob ich den Sommer ohne Aktion verbringen kann. 

Ernie


----------



## Moonlight (3. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Erweiterung planen*

Hey Ernie,

hatte das mit der Rhizomsperre nur angebracht, weil Du sagtest die wäre beschädigt.
Bei Bambus wäre ich eben sehr vorsichtig.

Und ob Du die Finger still halten kannst ... na wir werden sehen 

Mandy


----------



## muh.gp (3. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Erweiterung planen*



benmao schrieb:


> Hallo Holger,
> 
> 
> 
> Ja, Dein Teich gefällt mir sehr gut.  Dieser moderne Stil ist optimal, wenn der Teich in die Terasse integriert ist - so wie bei Dir. Ich bin auch schon auf Deine angekündigte Erweiterung neugierig.



Hi, 

ich auch... ...

Und Danke für das Kompliment!

Grüße!


----------



## benmao (3. Jan. 2013)

Moonlight schrieb:


> Hey Ernie,
> 
> hatte das mit der Rhizomsperre nur angebracht, weil Du sagtest die wäre beschädigt.


Äh nein.  Die Folie meines ersten Teiches, den ich bei meinen Eltern vor 25 Jahren angelegt hatte war nach Jahren von den Wurzeln einer Buche durchwachsen. Trotzdem danke für den Hinweis. 
Ernst


----------



## Moonlight (4. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Erweiterung planen*

Ernie,

jetzt haste mich aber ins Grübeln gebracht. Da hatte ich doch was gelesen 



benmao schrieb:


> Bein Graben zum Beispiel für die Rhizomsperre für den Bambus im Hintergrund ist wenig weggebrochen, aber:



Und da hab ich es gefunden  ...
Aber ich hab es wohl falsch verstanden ...
Wenn die okay ist, dann ist das okay 

Mandy


----------



## benmao (5. Jan. 2013)

Hallo Mandy, 

Mit dem Wegbrechen meinte ich die Erde.

Ernie


----------



## Moonlight (5. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Erweiterung planen*

Achso ... :dumm ... da habsch Dich wohl faslch verstanden.

Mandy


----------



## benmao (26. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

Ich plane gerade wieder weiter. 

Kein Schwimmteich, aber in Sommer zum Abkühlen.  Wahrscheinlich noch Krebse und/oder Fische.

Wie der Teich mal aussehen soll, hatte ich in Beitrag #5 skizziert.  Hier das Tiefenprofil.
 

Ich beabsichtige, von der tiefsten Stelle direkt in die Filteranlage zu gehen. Ganz hinten soll die Pumpe rein. Das ganze wird dann entsprechend tief (2 m).
Ich weiss noch nicht, ob die Pumpe in die Flachwasserzone oder auf den Wasserfall fördern soll. Bezüglich Filteranlage bin ich noch am recherchieren.  Absetzbecken plus Kammer mit Aufwuchskörper schwebt mir vor. 

Ernst


----------

